# Installing Alternator in 2000 Maxima GLE



## markynature (Jun 7, 2005)

My wife took her care in the 2000 MAxima GLE to the Nissan dealer to find out what a certain noise was. AS it turned out they wanted to replace the alternator, I almost flipped my lid when I heard what they wanted to charge $498 for just the alternator, then they wanted to charge another $60 for checking the battery. I called ac couple other places and they said almost the same thing. So I got to thinking... I took two years of shop in High School, sure it was back in 1986 but hey I had to do something to kill time before football practice. 

Anyway, I used to do my own work on my cars, like and Audi 4000, and Rabbits that was over 15 years ago. So I was thinking, I'll check the net and see what I can find. Sure as shit I found an alternator for $265, I'll get $75 back if I sent the old one back in. So that's analternator for under $200 (http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...=4&make=25&model=Maxima&year=2000&catalogid=1) 

Now... I'm thinking I can install this bad boy myself. What do you guys think? Should I go for it? I took a look and the alternator seems to have a few obsticles in the way like a radiator hose and a bolt that has to be removed from underneath. Should I give it a whirl myself or find a shop that will plop it in?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/500

Not your exact engine, but should be close enough. If you don't mind putzing with the accessory belt and crap, it's not that bad. Definitely NOT a fun job.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

markynature said:


> My wife took her care in the 2000 MAxima GLE to the Nissan dealer to find out what a certain noise was. AS it turned out they wanted to replace the alternator, I almost flipped my lid when I heard what they wanted to charge $498 for just the alternator, then they wanted to charge another $60 for checking the battery. I called ac couple other places and they said almost the same thing. So I got to thinking... I took two years of shop in High School, sure it was back in 1986 but hey I had to do something to kill time before football practice.
> 
> Anyway, I used to do my own work on my cars, like and Audi 4000, and Rabbits that was over 15 years ago. So I was thinking, I'll check the net and see what I can find. Sure as shit I found an alternator for $265, I'll get $75 back if I sent the old one back in. So that's analternator for under $200 (http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...=4&make=25&model=Maxima&year=2000&catalogid=1)
> 
> Now... I'm thinking I can install this bad boy myself. What do you guys think? Should I go for it? I took a look and the alternator seems to have a few obsticles in the way like a radiator hose and a bolt that has to be removed from underneath. Should I give it a whirl myself or find a shop that will plop it in?


just pay a competent mechanic $40 an hour to do it.


----------

